
Sysadmin Infographic - syslynx
https://bigstep.com/assets/images/sysadmin-superhero-infographic.jpg
======
craftoman
Who use Windows or Mac for Sysadmin things today? Am I missing something here?
Last time I went to Sysadmin conference there were a bunch of nerds that
running their own custom Linux distro based on Arch or something.

------
hggh
"Which server OS do you prefer?", should be: \- GNU/Linux: 55.5% \- Windows:
39.6% \- Mac OS: 3.8%

~~~
DarthGhandi
Saying Ubuntu rather than Debian derivative also, I can hear the furious
typing of a thousand angry nerds right now.

One in 25 sysadmins manage MacOS servers? That's a solid raised eyebrow from
me.

